# How to load a bag to vacuum seal it?



## jusmejim (Sep 5, 2019)

OK, hopefully no one will make too much fun of my question here.

When you're loading your bags to vacuum seal them how do you keep from getting the contents all over the inside edge of the bag?  Is there some sort of a "funnel" that you can get to help get the contents in the bag without getting it all over where the seal should be?


----------



## mike243 (Sep 5, 2019)

I will roll the top down some so if I hit the sides its not where I seal,not enuff hands to hold bag funnel ladle lol


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2019)

after folding the sides down use a paper or plastic plate


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 5, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I will roll the top down some so if I hit the sides its not where I seal,not enuff hands to hold bag funnel ladle lol


This!


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 5, 2019)

Search this forum because this has been discussed a few times. Here is one thread I found, but I think there is at least one more:

Vacuum sealing bulk sausage

You will find several funnel inventions, very much like you were thinking of.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 5, 2019)

Never a dumb question and sometimes the search function gives too many partial answers depending on your parameters.


mike243 said:


> I will roll the top down some so if I hit the sides its not where I seal, not enuff _(sic)_ hands to hold bag funnel ladle lol


Ditto
If the contents are very juicy, I either stop the vac before they hit the seal area or give it a bath in the freezer


----------



## siege (Sep 5, 2019)

I use thin flexible plastic cutting boards. You can roll them into a cylinder, slide it ino the bag, drop the food in slide out the cutting board.They have them at the dollar store. Disposable foil pans work, too.


----------



## forktender (Sep 5, 2019)

Personally I just toss it in then wipe the seal area with a paper towel moistened with white vinegar to clean it up.
I rarely have seal issues if I do I just reseal it a little further down the bag.


----------



## nchapelheel (Sep 6, 2019)

I started using the folded over bag technique. I still made a mess that way some
times. Someone on this forum,(don't remember who), suggested using thee silicone mats rolled around
whatever is going into the bag, then inserting the rolled mat deep in the bag.
Pull out the mat and then seal the bag. Works amazingly well.


----------



## sigmo (Sep 24, 2019)

For very runny stuff, I stuff the bag into a big drinking container that's actually an old Tupperware gadget.  Just find something the right size.  Then fold the opening down over the container if you wish (or not depending on the way things fit).

This holds the bag upright so I can do this on my own.

Then I use a funnel sold for home canning.  It has a wide mouth, and is designed for filling canning jars.  You can usually find these funnels this time of year right next to all of the canning jars at the department stores.

After the bag is full, I set the funnel aside and then I can lift the bag up out of the container I'm using as the holder, and roll it back into shape if that's needed.

I do this for filling ziplock freezer bags when freezing homemade soup or spaghetti sauce, etc, for freezing as well.  It's good to keep gunk out of the zippers just like it's good to keep stuff off of the sealing surfaces of a vacuum sealer bag.


----------

